# j'ai un problème je n'arrive pas a re-installer Windows sur mon mac



## scottcourtine (25 Février 2020)

Bonjour tout le monde , je n'arrive pas a re-installer Windows sur mon mac car oui je l'avait installé et tout marcher mais j'ai du le supprimer mais la il me le faudrait de nouveau . Le problème c'est que quand je tente d'utiliser boot camp le logiciel me dit que je doit avoir 42 go mais il me reste 53 go d'espace donc je ne comprend pas merci d'avance pour votre aide . 
pour les détails techniques : 

Mac book pro 2016 
Mac OS Mojave


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Février 2020)

scottcourtine a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde , je n'arrive pas a re-installer Windows sur mon mac car oui je l'avait installé et tout marcher mais j'ai du le supprimer mais la il me le faudrait de nouveau . Le problème c'est que quand je tente d'utiliser boot camp le logiciel me dit que je doit avoir 42 go mais il me reste 53 go d'espace donc je ne comprend pas merci d'avance pour votre aide .
> pour les détails techniques :
> 
> Mac book pro 2016
> Mac OS Mojave


Bonjour,

Le disponible donné par le Finder inclut du purgeable qui n'est pas immédiatement disponible, peux-tu aller dans Utilitaire de disques et nous dire combien de purgeable tu as sur le disponible ?


----------



## scottcourtine (25 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le disponible donné par le Finder inclut du purgeable qui n'est pas immédiatement disponible, peux-tu aller dans Utilitaire de disques et nous dire combien de purgeable tu as sur le disponible ?




oui j'ai 724 mo de purgeable


----------



## sinbad21 (25 Février 2020)

Alors ça n'explique pas. 53 Go - 0,724 Go ça fait toujours 10 Go de plus que les 42 Go requis.


----------



## scottcourtine (25 Février 2020)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Alors ça n'explique pas. 53 Go - 0,724 Go ça fait toujours 10 Go de plus que les 42 Go requis.


oui c'est ce que je me disait j'aimerais bien trouver la solution à ce problème


----------



## ericse (25 Février 2020)

scottcourtine a dit:


> oui c'est ce que je me disait j'aimerais bien trouver la solution à ce problème



La solution est simple : *libérer plus de place* !!

En fait c'est le message d'erreur qui est probablement erroné, la doc demande 64 Go de libre : https://support.apple.com/hr-hr/HT201468


----------



## scottcourtine (25 Février 2020)

ericse a dit:


> La solution est simple : *libérer plus de place* !!
> 
> En fait c'est le message d'erreur qui est probablement erroné, la doc demande 64 Go de libre : https://support.apple.com/hr-hr/HT201468


Problématique de fair plus de place penser vous que c'est possible de mettre Windows sur une clé usb pour l'utiliser en plug and play ?


----------



## ericse (25 Février 2020)

scottcourtine a dit:


> Problématique de fair plus de place penser vous que c'est possible de mettre Windows sur une clé usb pour l'utiliser en plug and play ?



Il y a un tuto là, je n'ai pas testé : https://forums.macg.co/threads/inst...ier-usb-3-0-sans-assistant-boot-camp.1330007/


----------

